# Sanitary cut - another wonderful thing I learned here



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

woo!!! What type of cut did you get? Our groomer does a horse shoe type cut and i think she took too much... any suggestions?!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Bosn'sMom said:


> woo!!! What type of cut did you get? Our groomer does a horse shoe type cut and i think she took too much... any suggestions?!



Max has A LOT of coat and has a bum as prodigious as mine (except his is coat and mine is just...me) and I just couldn't keep it tidy. 

I talked to the groomer and explained two things:

No shave
No furminator

She explained that the dryer would take care of the excess coat and the sanitary cut (inside thighs, groin, bum feather trim) would keep him tidy every four to six weeks. 


The inside of his thighs and groin area are really peach fuzzy right now. Bum feathers are trimmed down to maybe two or three inches? There is still hair around the poop shoot but it's very neatly trimmed. 

I LOVE IT!!!! And so does he....he no longer sits when I do his bum feathers. 

I did ask her to not make him look too "done" so there is still a lot of coat on him to make him look natural.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Here is the bum.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Max looks great, your groomer did a great job on trimming him up nice and tidy.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow..does he ever have a lot of coat..its beautiful! I could see needing a little trim in that area.. I call it making a poop shoot! Lol Sanitary trim sounds much nicer!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

I do that on Roxi, too. She has a very thick coat (like a sheep of sorts) and also has a tucked vulva and was constantly licking. My vet said to trim around her vulva, tummy and also poop shoot. It has helped tremendously to keep her from infections, itching, licking, etc. Plus, I think it keeps the odors to a minimum.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you! I love it and loads less fuzz on my pants when I go yo work too! This will be something I will keep.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

the picture is so helpful. Bo has a coat almost as thick! thank you!!


----------

